

Meet the Saudi Arabian Metal Band Breaking the Law by Being a Metal Band - adamnemecek
http://www.vice.com/read/anti-religious-black-metal-band-in-saudi-arabia-666

======
kwhitefoot
Brave, foolhardy, dangerous. Sounds pretty good too! I wish them luck.

------
paulhauggis
That's so Metal.

~~~
M8
And so Medieval.

